# NY Hunters....How is the hunting?



## Kennyd (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm from Upstate NY. How is everyone's hunting going? I have seen lots of deer but no real big bucks, well except for my Dad's 8 pointer. I have lots of trail camera pics of 3 and 4 pointers and plenty of doe.


----------

